# Louisiana Limits Very Productive Week



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

It has been a very productive week for Captain Marty. The jetty fishing has turned on and catching trout to 5lbs.

Next week looks to be just as productive with the cool front that moved through this morning. The mild SE winds should make for some great fishing.

Captain Marty has several days available next week Aug 1st thru 6th.

PM me if interested in getting in on the action at the jetties.

Let's go CATCHING!!


----------



## BukMstr78 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello do take kids out as well ?


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

BukMstr78 said:


> Hello do take kids out as well ?


Yes, I enjoy taking kids out fishing. And they go for half price.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Captain Marty said:


> Yes, I enjoy taking kids out fishing. And they go for half price.


Very good of you. Greenie headed your way.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Saturday August 5th Opening!!*

I have Saturday August 5th open. Should be a great weekend for fishing!!

PM me if interested.


----------

